# Cutting Kreg Top Track Components



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I am wondering can I cut this Kreg Top Track to size with a regular mitre saw 10" 60 tooth blade.. I don't have a hacksaw and really just don't want to buy one and since I just bought this new craftsman mitre saw I want to use it to cut and also anytime I have cut aluminum before with a hack saw its been less than perfect and I want a seem less transition between the joint lines of the track.. These tracks are very exspensive and only have one shot at this and I figured I ask the LJ's

Thanks guys 
Ed


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

Usually aluminum is fine, push a little slower.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I cut aluminum often with my miter saw. Wear a face shield, or at least eye protection. And don't wear fleece, as the chips stick in fleece like burrs. Tho actually, the saw should shoot the chips away from you. As Rob says, cut slowly.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

P. S. With a small cut like that, there shouldn't be a problem with the AL sticking to the teeth, but I you are making significant cuts, such as a ripping cut on a TS, WD 40 will help with that. Aluminum is very sticky, and you sometimes have to stop and knock the chips off the carbide, which doesn't cut well when loaded up.


----------



## EdsCustomWoodCrafts (Sep 21, 2014)

I have a older 40 tooth blade should I just use that instead of ruining a better newer blade

Thanks Guys


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

You won't ruin a carbide blade, as long as you take it easy. Let the saw get up to full rpm before making the cut.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Very easy to cut Al. Make a zero clearance miter jig for it. The cuts will be much cleaner. The jig is also very important if you'll be taking small pieces from the end. The piece won't fly off and won't bend in instead of severing.


----------

